# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Моё хобби

## Asteriks

*Есть ли у Вас любимое занятие? Чему Вы посвящаете своё свободное время? Новое занятие это или Вы увлекаетесь чем-то давно?*

----------


## Asteriks

Обожаю блогерство. Это и проба выразить мысли на бумаге (странице в интернете), и общение, и снятие стресса, и возможность потешить своё самолюбие.
В детстве очень любила читать, теперь читаю мало.

----------


## Irina

У меня хобби меняются в зависимости от настроения, времени года и т.д. Из основных - чтение книг, вышивка, интернет, комнатные растения.

----------


## Vanya

Гитара, книги, необдуманные путешествия) вот такое хобби

----------


## HARON

А я люблю читать. Если есть время ,конечно... А так же ещё люблю с людьми в чатах общаться.Люблю пиво пить в хорошей компании,путешествовать люблю...

----------


## Asteriks

Люблю смотреть старые добрые комедии. И французские комедии. Но это не хобби, а скорей, предпочтения.

----------


## BiZ111

Музыкосоздавание

----------


## Akasey

со вчерашнего дня *Joomla!* (правда не знаю на долго ли...)

----------


## vova230

фото и видео.

----------


## Sadist

Графика оч лоблю рисовать всяку нежить гг))

----------


## ПаранойА

Занимаюсь рукоделием:шью, вяжу, вышиваю)

----------


## PatR!oT

техника ))))

----------

